# Let's see those non-dog loves =)



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">My mouse, Patches. We lost him about a year ago. Poor little guy had been sick since I got him and we couldn't do anything for him.

















Bear loved all animals, and we weren't the slightest bit nervous to see stuff like this (Bear and Patchy)









Zoe (pronounced Zoey) as a baby in bed with me









Zoe and Boo, my ex-roommate's rabbit







</span>


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Just 1 kitty


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Just one kitty here too. This is Koji.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Group photo of the fishies thinking I'm feeding them! There are 2 bolivian rams and 4 blue rams all named "Scar". One goldfish born without a tail named Stumpy, and one betta fish named Cucamonga Ice aka "Spot".









The nameless betta. Sometimes called "Flamy" or "firefox" but nothing really fits him.









Demetri, budgie.









Bathtub, budgie.

















Hoppy, wild baby robin I raised. She migrated for the winter. I hope she comes back this year!









Bitey, the black capped conure.









Bork bork, the pink bourke's parakeet.









Woody the pied cockatiel.









Casper, cinnamon pearl cockatiel.









Checkers, male Zebra finch.

They aren't all free flight, but they are 'free roam' I guess. They have their own bird room filled with cages and jungle gyms that I take every precaution to make sure the dog NEVER EVER EVER gets in there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet Chaos[color:#993399]My mouse, Patches. We lost him about a year ago.


Awww Patches looks so cute! I had a pair of mice when I was a kid, Brownie (brown) and Spot (white w/brown spots.) I bought them at a pet show, from a "feeder mice" tank.


Here are the current non-dog animals I live with:

Sneakers, she was a rescue we got a few years ago at 11 years old.










Roxy is a polydactyl Maine ****, she was from a breeder. She's 1 1/2.










Church was a feral I caught at 6 weeks old, he's 1 1/2.











Here are Mr. Grey, Harlequin and Blaze. They (and Spot) are 10 month old littermates. I found the litter of 7 kittens in my backyard (feral) at 4 weeks and bottlefed them. I found homes for the other three kittens.










Here is Spot, my 'giant kitten'...he weighs 12 pounds already at 10 months! His littermate Harlequin (who is tiny) weighs less than 6lb.










Yukiko, I adopted her from a woman who rescues rats:










Fiona, I also adopted her at the same time as Yukiko:










Phoenix is a sugar glider, he was adopted along with Paradise from his previous owner who didn't have enough time for them 










Here is Paradise. She was pregnant when I got her, Cloverfield is their son










and here is Clover(field)










I also have a bullfrog name Frogger but I don't have any photos.


I've also had other pets including rabbits, a guinea pig, and ferrets, and you can see photos of some of them here:
http://www.chicagocanine.com/kaliza/pets.htm


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

That is a wonderful menagerie!!









I only have two non-canine critters...

Aslan, the Singapura Cat, hiding out in his cave-o-pillows..









And....Delta..the American Paint Horse..doing her Halter Horse impersonation!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is Wizard telling what HE thinks of having to practice being "civilized" rather than staying outside playing. (He was born Tuesday night so is just 4 days old.) 










Here is a full body shot from yesterday.










And one of his half sisters (same sire) that I also own. This is "Fancy" she is 2 this year. (This pic was taken today.) I also have their sire, 4 mares, a yearling gelding, 2 goats, a goose, a duck, and a few cats.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

"G"









"Sketch" and "G"









"Rob" and "Big"









"Big"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is Cleopatra, Queen Kitty. Call name Cleo. She rules my house and my heart. She is almost 17 and I adopted her at 5 weeks old. She is in the beginning stages of CRF but she's still active, sweet and looking good.









After this many years, I can't imagine my life without her. She looks pissed off in this picture but she's really sweet. 










Here she is up at my cottage last summer.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Orca - 18mths old Same age as Yukon and his best bud.









Flower - 3yrs old. She is a loner, prefers to stay on top of her cage watching the wild birds outside.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">I love the wide range of animals everyone has. I'm so jealous! Lol. Akopley, that's a gorgeous aquarium, and the names of your two Clowns made me laugh =D</span>


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Our resident cat, Neely, who thinks she is Queen!









And our new kitten, Gizmo, who wishes Neely would be more hospitable.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I love all the pets in this thread.. here are some of mine



























Sting ray - who is no more

















Ben and Jerry the mice









Yin and Yang









Tazz and Daff









Vanilla









Khushi 









Trevor


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

20 yr old Magnum:








MoJo:








Roxy and Enzo:








Koi in motion:








I also have a senegal parrot, and two tortishell kitties that I haven't got on my photobucket.


----------

